# Dehydrator Recommendations



## gbaumer (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm looking for recommendations for a dehydrator to be used for a variety of things, fruits, veggies, and especially jerky. My price point would be somewhere between $100-$150. 
Has anyone had a good experience with a certain brand?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Cabelas has an excellent dehydrator. I got one a few years back and use the heck out of it. Mine is like this one but doesn't have the door.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home-Cabin/Food-Processing/Food-Dehydrators%7C/pc/104798880/c/104723280/sc/104294880/Cabelas-10-Tray-Heavy-Duty-Dehydrator/1519249.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2F_%2FN-1101295%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104798880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104798880%3Bcat104294880


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

here is another good one. They don't have to cost much. I like the one Mike posted as well. I smoke a lot of stuff but I prefer my jerky to be made with a dehydrator.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought one of these not too long ago and it works great. Just made a batch of wild turkey jerky.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home-Cabin/Food-Processing/Food-Dehydrators|/pc/104798880/c/104723280/sc/104294880/Open-Country-1000-Watt-Digital-Dehydrator/747104.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse.cmd%3FN%3D1101295%26WTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104798880&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104798880%3Bcat104294880


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a square one and a round one. I like the round ones. They dry more evenly IMO.

I'm using one similar to what *gdog* has. You can add or subtract trays to suit the amount of jerky you prepared. Mine has 13 trays and does a great job.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

My square one has the heating element in the back instead of on the bottom or top, which makes it nice to not have juices falling on to it. It also has a small fan to circulate the air evenly.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

This is what I have. It is awesome.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...t=dehydrator&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------

